# Riesen-Chagoi



## Teichforum.info (19. Dez. 2005)

Hallo, 

heute war ich zu besuch bei meinem Koihändler, um die Neuzugänge der Herbstreise 2005 zu besichtigen. 
Ich sah ein Becken mit erstklassigen, zweijährigen Showa, Kohaku und anderen. 
Vollkommen überwältigt war ich vom Becken, in dem die Jumbo-Neuzugänge kerngesund ihre Bahnen ziehen. 


Hier ein Chagoi mit satten 96cm, neben die anderen 70-80cm Fische wie Winzlinge aussehen: 






Ganz ehrlich, dieser Fisch ist vieeeel zu Schade für meinen Teich.  :cry: 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Dez. 2005)

und weil sie sooo schön sind, hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Jumbos: 




















Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Dez. 2005)

und noch mal zwei: 













Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

ich bin immer wieder platt wenn ich so große Koi sehe  . Meine Mutter möchte sich nächtes jahr im Sommer auch ein Chagoi kaufen.Ich frag mich nur ob die bei mir auch so groß werden können.Vielleicht nicht gerad 1Meter aber so 60-70cm müsste doch drin sein oder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Dez. 2005)

Hy,

das ist schon ein ganz schöner Brummer.
Letztens habe ich Karlsruhe eine Innenhälterung 14000l. gesehen, da waren auch sehr grosse Koi drin bis 80cm - aber 1m  :? da kriegt man ja Angst   .

Was kostet der denn , Rainer ?

LG Armin


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Dez. 2005)

Hallo, 

@Maurizio, 
den kann man doch schon in der Größe kaufen. Es werden nämlich nicht alle sooo groß. 


@Armin, 
etwas über 4000€. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

danke für die Info - ist ja eigentlich kein überzogener Preis f. den Fisch - aber nicht meine Portemonnaie-Grösse.  :cry: 
Da beobachte ich meine weiter beim Wachsen   . Ist ja auch sehr spannend, wie sie immer jedes Jahr zulegen.

LG Armin


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,

@Rainer:Also der Chagoi den meine Mutter kaufen möchte ist so ca.20-35cm und kostet 200€.Ist das zu Teuer für den Koi.Mein Koi Händler kauft die Koi aus Ogata.Hat immer sehr schöne Koi im Verkauf da sieht man dann auch den Unterschied zu den aus dem Baumarkt für 7.95€.Aber als ich mein ersten Koi (Kin Matsuba) im Baumarkt gekauft habe war mir das noch egal wie die Koi aussehen aber jetzt achtet man schon eher auf die Details :lupe:.Ich möchte ja auch meine Koi bewundern können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Dez. 2005)

hy zusammen,

so ganz langsam packt mich die sucht auch   

zumindest war ich mein weihnachtsgeschenk selber kaufen, einen gekauft und zwei fürs frühjahr bestellt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,

habe mich mal so geguckt was es noch so für Koi Arten gibt und bei einem habe ich gebacht ob ich ihn mir nicht bestelle    .Habe mal gefragt ob sie auch den Audi von meinem Vater in zahlung nehmen.  
Aber entweder nächtes oder übernächtes Jahr schwimmt so einer auch bei mir vielleicht nicht gerade so ein teurer aber ein Kujaku.
* defekter Link entfernt *
Kujaku
Ogata
90 cm
8 Jahre
Koi: 9000108
38.000 Euro


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Dez. 2005)

Hy Jürgen,

also hast du doch zugeschlagen beis Edis.   

Na, du bist mir ja einer   

Gruß Armin


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen, 

schöner Showa. 


So langsam mußt du dann dein Profil mit dem Wort "Koi" erweitern.   

....und dann noch zwei im Frühjahr. Ob du es nun nicht übertreibst.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Dez. 2005)

hallo rainer,

genauso einen kujaku wie maurix hier eingestellt hat habe ich bestellt - nur vieiiieeeellll kleiner und ein kleinwenig billiger wenn möglich   

na - koi muß ich noch nicht zwingend in mein profil aufnehmen - von dir bin ich noch weit entfertnt im bestand - aber man arbeitet daran


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Dez. 2005)

Achtung Jürgen, 

denn wenn dich die "Sucht" mal ergriffen hat, dann geht es ganz schnell. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Dez. 2005)

hallo rainer,

ich muß im frühjahr erst noch meinen wintergarten bauen .......... und wie ich die sache sehen ist dann die sucht weg


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Dez. 2005)

Moin

einen Wintergarten für die neuen Koi ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Dez. 2005)




----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,

Habe ich da was falsch verstanden ?

4 000 Euro für 96 cm Koi.

Ist des nicht ein wenig wenig. 

Ich glaube dass nicht jeder Koi ein Jumbo wird.

Gruß Bernd


----------

